# Tortoise love



## yillt (May 9, 2014)

Do tortoises love us? I like to think that my tortoise loves me and he knows who I am. He loves a daily chin scratch and a shell scratch. I know some people don't believe this but I certainly DO. What do you guys think?


----------



## yillt (May 9, 2014)

Also I know it depends on the species and the little tortoise but do you think they just want us for food or for real love and attention. I really love little Billy and I hope he likes me back.


----------



## dmmj (May 9, 2014)

I can't say they love us, the food we give them yes. Don't be sad about unrequited tortoise love we all experience it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 9, 2014)

*Sometimes a picture says it all!*


----------



## yillt (May 9, 2014)

Who is that. That picture is adorable. I'm on your side Aldabra man.


----------

